# sandfish skinks



## Shadow Mantis

Hi

Does anyone have any experience keeping a sandfish skink? Also, what would be a good size tank to keep them in and how deep should the substrate be?

Thank You


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Hi

I just bought this young sandfish at a local pet store  . This creature is awesome! I just got finished watching it grab a cricket from under the sand!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

no ones replying to your post, but it sounds sweet! 8)


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Thanks! They are very cool creatures to keep. Mine is still doing very well. It's always a delight to see him attack his prey "submarine style."


----------



## Deutschherper

> Thanks! They are very cool creatures to keep. Mine is still doing very well. It's always a delight to see him attack his prey "submarine style."


I love watching skinks attack "submarine style". The cricket never sees it coming  .


----------



## Justin

Any pics of him and his viv?


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Not yet. Hopefully I'll be able to get some pics of my pets on here soon.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I own five of them and plan on getting more. I wanna breed them.  

You need a long ten gallon for one or two of them. If you have four or more go for a 20-gallon. That's what I have mine in. Just make sure they have a big enough area, also they MUST have enough sand (around three to five inchs) for them to dig in. If there isn't enough room or sand you'll have fighting.

Make sure there's basking area on one side and a cooler area on the other. They like hot temps so don't be afraid to get a heat lamp on them. Also make sure there's some plants (fake or real doesn't matter. But fake are easier to use.) for them to hide under. Also some rocks on top of the sand should be okay, they'll cover them up with sand but that's okay. It's funny to wacth dig under the rocks for food.

If you have a UV light that would be good to use to. OH! SPRAY THE TANK DAILY! If you don't this will lead to dehydration, which I've delt with a couple times... it's not pretty. Also you can choose a corner of the tank and then pour some water there, they'll drink it somehow... I still haven't firgured out how they do. :|

I've found that mealworms are much better for them then crickets... They have more protien and are easier to catch then crickets. When they're younger it's best to dust thier food. (Four of mine are still pretty young, the adult looks like a monster compared to them.)

Ummmm..... I think I got everything. If you need anymore information PM me.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

these things sound awesome! man i love weird cool pets!!!

heres some vids of them:

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=sandfish+skinks


----------

